# Framebuffer support causes Linux to boot into a blank screen

## doubleagent

I just recently got 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 working, but when adding in framebuffer support (vesa-tng, at 1280x1024@85, built in, not as a module, which is proven to work with my previous kernels) and running make install && make modules_install failed to work multiple times, I finally just ran make.

...of course I've been copying over the bzImage to /boot

Now, Linux boots directly into a blank black screen.

Any ideas?  Thanks in advance.  :Smile: 

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Did you copy the System.map, too?

Relevant parts of kernel config.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Mon Sep 25, 2006 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doubleagent

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Did you copy the System.map, too.
> 
> Relevant parts of kernel config.

 Thanks.  No, I didn't copy the System.map.  Do I copy it to /boot/?

I'll post the relevant portion of my kernel config when I get home.

----------

## k0001

maybe u have enabled that "Virtual framebuffer" thing... try disabling it.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

The System.map is placed in /usr/src/linux and has to be copied into the same folder, which contains the kernel image. In your case /boot.

----------

## doubleagent

Done.

Didn't solve the problem.

I have, for the past half hour, been making changes directly to my .config, replacing the .config.old with the modified .config, and running make oldconfig.

Nothing.

Here's the relevent parts of my .config as it stands.

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x1024@85"

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y
```

EDIT:  I have an Intel chip with an nVidia card.  Tell me if you need my lspci.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Framebuffer is only needed, if you want graphics support on console.

I don´t use this, since I only want text-mode console during booting and it makes the kernel bigger.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Tue Sep 26, 2006 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doubleagent

I spend quite a bit of time on the console.

The extra space is nice...especially when editing.  :Smile: 

Is there anything wrong with the config?

EDIT:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200] (rev a1)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller
```

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

I use a graphics desktop and then open a console. In my opinion much better than text-mode console.

----------

## doubleagent

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> I use a graphics desktop and then open a console. In my opinion much better than text-mode console.

 Please...tell me.  How is this helping me solve my problem?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Just drop the framebuffer and video mode switch support from the kernel.

Then emerge x11 and a desktop enviroment like kde, gnome or something light-weight like xfce.

On this desktop, you can use a console, which works like the console on CTRL+ALT+F1..F6.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Tue Sep 26, 2006 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doubleagent

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Just drop the framebuffer and video mode swtich support from the kernel.
> 
> Then emerge x11 and a desktop enviroment like kde, gnome or something light-weight like xfce.
> 
> On this desktop, you can use a console, which works like the console on CTRL+ALT+F1..F6.

 I'm running e17.

I'm saying that I often like using the console as an alternative, and as it stands it's not very useful.

sometimes offering alternative!=being helpful

----------

## doubleagent

*bump*

----------

## doubleagent

*bump*

----------

## doubleagent

*boot*

----------

## jbirkett

I had a similar problem when installing a new system with the same kernel on an old Toshiba Laptop. I got it to work following the howto at this location

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

Now everything works fine. My resolution is set to 1024x768 and I found that all of the splash screens work great. The one that gave me the best background without a lot of fluff was the theme NewTux.

Hope this helps.

John

----------

